# Butcher’s Nails cover art



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> Also at Games Day UK will be Neil Roberts, the artist responsible for the artwork on our Horus Heresy series. It’s Neil’s birthday today, so we thought we’d take the opportunity to reveal what he’s been working on lately. This is the artwork for the next Horus Heresy audio drama by Aaron Dembsk-Bowden, Butcher’s Nails.
> 
> How cool is that!? It looks like Angron is about to personally eviscerate you! I don’t know what you did to make him angry, but no amount of apologising is going to let you keep possession of your skull.


So thats Angron?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I pictured him a bit different, more damaged and scarred. And with some hair, short greyish hair.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, more scars. Did this dude not get buried bellow half a mountain in "False Gods"?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I pictured him a bit different, more damaged and scarred. And with some hair, short greyish hair.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


I imagine everyone envisions each Primarch differently from the next guy.  



Doelago said:


> Yea, more scars. Did this dude not get buried bellow half a mountain in "False Gods"?


More scars? Look at his torso!

Personally im really enjoying this image, very enticing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> More scars? Look at his torso!


More scars makes every World Eater look better...


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep it is indeed Angron. Of course everyone envisions the primarchs differently, but I actually quite like this cover/representation


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

AWESOME pic!!


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I kinda like it but why no armor?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He has fangs, interesting.

How anyone can say Primarch A can beat Angron with that cover is mind boggling.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

That's pretty close to my vision of him, though still not liking the smooth texture art thing. Might get this because I am a fan of World Eaters, but it will have to be really good. Not saying ABD won't make it good, but I was really looking forward to a WE Heresy novel... a audio book doesn't cut it.

Also-The fangs are badass!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> That's pretty close to my vision of him, though still not liking the smooth texture art thing. Might get this because I am a fan of World Eaters, but it will have to be really good. Not saying ABD won't make it good, but I was really looking forward to a WE Heresy novel... a audio book doesn't cut it.
> 
> Also-The fangs are badass!


I've heard it's just a lead in to the WE HH novel he wants to do.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> How anyone can say Primarch A can beat Angron with that cover is mind boggling.


y'know...the Russ and Curze fanboys 
and I'm pretty sure Alpharius would find a way to make Angron chop his own head



Worldkiller said:


> I've heard it's just a lead in to the WE HH novel he wants to do.


please let this be so


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like kratos from God of War.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Kratos is a pussy compared to this guy. :smoke:

CP


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Kratos is the new god of war, Angron is the Primarch. Both of them are crazy, both were trying to kill their fathers; kratos actually succeed; Angron, on the other hand, not quite achieved what he wanted. But I really like the artwork, it looks like some cosplay in comic convention.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> y'know...the Russ and Curze fanboys
> and I'm pretty sure Alpharius would find a way to make Angron chop his own head
> 
> 
> please let this be so


Sanguinius and Horus can legitimately beat him as well.

Personally I'm willing to bet that Russ, Sanguinius & Horus beat him


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Personally I'm willing to bet that Russ, Sanguinius & Horus beat him


nah, not Russ


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Once again some amazing cover art coming out, can not wait for this!


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Russ could take Angron and vice versa. One is a gladiator berserker and the other is a Viking berserker. Russ is a beast and so is Angron. I kind of wish that with the blood lust both the these guys could reach they never had it out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Deadeye776 said:


> Russ could take Angron and vice versa. One is a gladiator berserker and the other is a Viking berserker. Russ is a beast and so is Angron. I kind of wish that with the blood lust both the these guys could reach they never had it out.


The only difference being that Angron is a "wild" beast. Whereas Russ is in complete, calculated control of his powers so to speak. Prime example would be the wonderful novel written by Dan Abnett with the title: _Prospero Burns._

However, i eagerly await Butchers Nails, as i really want to see how Aaron portrays Angron, and his beastliness. 

CP


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

would be kinda cool if the anger thing was just a superficial layer and in fact they are all piano playing poetry lovers sort of like the blood angels,


----------

